# Blood Angels for SALE!!



## Npf6 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey everyone. Im selling my first blood angels army because i dont think I'm ever going to use it again because of time constraints for the next few months. 

so my army consists of 

Gabriel Seth 

2 x 5 man assualt squads 2 melta (1melta is missing), 2 Powerfists, two razorbacks (no guns for the razorbacks im afraid)

5 Assault Terminators ALL MAGNATIZED!! so all five guys can have Thunderhammer Storm Shields or Lightning Claws. 

1 sanguianry priest 

Landraider Redeemer with Multi-melta Turret.

Baal Predator FULLY MAGNITIZED Both the assault Cannon and Flamestorm cannon can be swapped out and the heavy bolters on the sideas are magnatized as well allowing them to be taken on or off. (didnt magnatize heavy flamers)

5 Sanguinary Guard with chapter banner, powerfist and plasma pistol.

10 scouts (5 assembled with bolters and 1 heavy bolter)

Vindicator 

1 sanguianry priest 

Devastator Squad 4 missile launchers

In total this army is about 2100 pts. Very fleixable army with lots of different options. Death Company and sanguainry guard bits have been used to give this army alot of flavour. 

NOTHING IS PAINTED, so you can paint this army to your hearts content any way you wish

At GW this army would run you around $600 CAD. I'm trying to get rid of it so Im will to part with it for less. $450 is my asking price but I am will to negotiate.

I am willing to ship to USA, Canada, UK and Europe. If you are intersted and are from somewhere else PM and we can figure something out that will be mutually beneficial

Post if you are interested and any serious offers we can discuss.

I dont have any pictures right now but I should have my camera back next week and then I will snap a picture of everything and upon request can send.

****ALSO!***

I have a bunch of random tactical marines some assembled and unassembled that have been mixed with some DC bolters and such that might make some cool sternguard which i will throw in for free.


----------

